# Its all going very well



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Our little one moved in last Monday and shes been like a dream......is this a honeymoon period?

Every thing the fc said we would have a problem with we havent! i love being a mum and now i cant imagine being at work!

Julia x


----------



## VeeBee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Julia,

Pleased everything is going so well, you sound really happy (there's no reason why the honeymoon period won't continue forever !) 

I have just had a failed ICSI and now face a fibroid op probably early next year now and at 39 am wondering if adoption might be a better option for me and DH.

Is the process a very difficult one ? Have you any advice or information on how long it takes ?

Anyway will understand if you don't have time to reply. You are now very busy I imagine 

Glad things have worked out well for you, wishing you much happiness for the future
VeeBee


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI veebee, 

No im still on line, dh does the bedtime routines!

We applied to adopt with a voluntary agency last Jan, started the prep training and home study in June, got approved to adopt in March and then got matched to little one around June time. i wont say its easy as its not, its an emotional journey and sometimes you wonder if you can take anymore but once you get that child in your house nothing matters anymore. we were lucky as we got matched quite quickly but believe me, it didnt seem quick at the time. Personally we found trying to find the right child the hardest part of the process, you get two mags a month, one called Be My Parent and the other called Children Who Wait and each time they dropped throu your door you would eagerly flick throu them and it was disappointing if you didnt see a child for you.

oh god, i hope this doesnt all sound depressing cos it is worth it all.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

Julia x


----------



## VeeBee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Julia,
Wow that was a quick reply you type fast ! I sort of knew that it wasn't an easy process, but thanks for all your info it has really helped. I'm going to get in touch with the agency again for a chat tomorrow. My only worry is that I may have to adopt an older child partly because of my age and also because I know there aren't many young children available for adoption in West Mids where I live. Anyway hopefully I'll find out more tomorrow.

Thanks for being so kind as to reply, it must be amazing hearing DH in the background putting your little one to bed. I bet you can hardly believe it. Enjoy ! 
VeeBee


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Julia

Pleased to hear all is going well and you are enjoying being a Mummy.  Honeymoon period.....well who knows only time will tell!   2yr olds are prone to tantrums and I'm sure you'll experience those at some point, we have found them not too bad with our ds and they blow over quickly.  

Enjoy.
Love
OT x


----------



## VeeBee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi OT,

Glad to see your road to adoption was successful and hope the tantrums disappear (DS not you!)

I am trying to gather information on the age of child me and DH would be able to adopt if we were say 40 and 41 which would be next year (I'm assuming it would vary between agencies). Also could you tell me about Homestudy what does it entail ? If you have time any advice or info would be greatly appreciated 

Wishing you much happiness as a new mum, reading your signature you have been on quite a journey, so I'm pleased it's all been worth it.

VeeBee


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

SO glad it's going well coxy...and yes isn't being a mummy wonderful! Enjoy it going so well - who is to say this isn't what it's going to be like for you and DD...I am 7 mnths in with BBB and still LOVING it...

HHH


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Coxy

Remember me - you sent me CWW  

REALLY delighted it is going so well for you with your daughter and that you feel the way you do.  It is lovely to read.  Sounds like she was made for you   .

A little girl ....... I am so jealous   !

Enjoy the fun!!
Dame Edna xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Coxy

So pleased for you all  

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Lovely to read your message......some say it may be just a honey mood period when things are going so well when you'd been warned things could be different.

I was warned all sorts of things about our DS by FM and none of them happened, like he'll cry for hours on end because he'll miss me, YES he cried but for about 10 minutes!! He'll have a poohey nappy ever morning as he likes to pooh in his night time nappy.........NEVER had a single poohey nappy!! 

It just shows with the love, support and guidance of a good family stable life what our children can achieve.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks ladies for your messages, i can report that every thing is still ok. no problems to report, oh yes, there is one, blooming fc finds little excuses to ring and then goes on and on about how upset her daughter is about losing our little one, and quite frankly i dont want to hear it!! i have told our sw that i am happy to update FC once a month for a couple of weeks and then no more. i noticed that in the good bye card from FC she said "hope to see you soon"...not bloody likely!  

Julia x


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya Julia

I am so glad things are going well hun, i can't believe FC is saying that to you it seems like trying to play guilt trick so you might say 'oh well come round'.

Do keep us updated, i will text you if i get another update from my situation.

Love Sam
xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

That's great news!

Our honeymoon period is still going on and little bear has been here for 11 months!

2 is a great age! Enjoy your little girl  

Shivster x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

thanks for messages, we had review yesterday at our house and they are very pleased with how things are going and have said we can apply to adopt now if you want  

we have said we will wait thou til all her medical notes are here cos we need to get her apptments with consultants at our hospital first.

Julia xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Julia - that's fantastic news. You're obviously doing a wonderful job. May the honeymoon last for the next 18 years   

CG xxxx


----------

